

Ask HN: How does a RDBMS developer migrate to noSQL ? - jamram82

I am used to seeing data in tables and their relationship via foreign keys. I would like to move on to noSQL (key-value) store. A challenge to me is how to stop thinking about foreign keys and tables and think everything in a single key-value store. Does anyone point to guide/links how to move away from RDBMS mindset to key-value store mindset. Real life examples of moving rdbms schemas to noSQL would be great.
======
suxargs
I dont understand the constant desire to replace the relational model. It
works great to store most types of data in it, and its very flexible to do ad
hoc reports if you have a good understanding of SQL.

I &#10084; ORDER BY, GROUP BY, DISTINCT, SUM(), COUNT(1) etc _ducks_

------
gspyrou
You may check this presentation from MIX10 "Using Storage in the Windows Azure
Platform" <http://live.visitmix.com/MIX10/Sessions/EX11>

------
djb_hackernews
You know that table where you just have an id and a blob or text field? Start
with that.

------
Devilboy
Why do you want to move to a KV store? Don't just move for the sake of it. If
you have a real problem that requires a KV store then sure, but it sounds like
you're just doing it cause everyone else is. Don't optimise for a problem you
don't have (yet).

